# Dish soap



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Does anyone make their dish soap? If so, do you mind sharing your recipe?

I mix my own but - of course - it is a mix of commercial ingredients: Kirk's castile soap (that I can now replace with my lard soap), Dr Bronner's liquid soap, washing soda and glycerin. While it is relatively cheap to make, it's mixed, not homemade.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

FarmerKat said:


> Does anyone make their dish soap? If so, do you mind sharing your recipe?
> 
> I mix my own but - of course - it is a mix of commercial ingredients: Kirk's castile soap (that I can now replace with my lard soap), Dr Bronner's liquid soap, washing soda and glycerin. While it is relatively cheap to make, it's mixed, not homemade.


http://www.diynatural.com/homemade-dish-soap/

I haven't tried this one yet but it's on my very long to do list....


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

Mine is simplicity itself: I grate 2 bars of homemade plain soap into a deep kettle, stir in 3 quarts of hot water, slowly bring to a low boil, simmer 10 minutes, then set it off the heat for half an hour to cool slightly, then pour into quart jars. It gels as it cools, make a thick gel that you have to spoon out of the jar. You need to was in as hot water as you can stand but it makes great suds. I use about 3/4 cup for a sinkful.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies  I will play with the recipes.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

terri9630 said:


> http://www.diynatural.com/homemade-dish-soap/
> 
> I haven't tried this one yet but it's on my very long to do list....


Terri, I tried the recipe yesterday and it came out great. It has perfect jelly consistency (the recipe I was using before was never this smooth). I ended up with more soap in it as I grated more than I needed (so I had about 1 1/2 TBSP of soap). My soap did not melt by just pouring the boiling water over the soap/borax mixture. I ended up putting it in a pot and let it boil for a minute or two to dissolve. I used plain lard soap.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for this thread, I've been looking for a recipe as well.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

FarmerKat said:


> Terri, I tried the recipe yesterday and it came out great. It has perfect jelly consistency (the recipe I was using before was never this smooth). I ended up with more soap in it as I grated more than I needed (so I had about 1 1/2 TBSP of soap). My soap did not melt by just pouring the boiling water over the soap/borax mixture. I ended up putting it in a pot and let it boil for a minute or two to dissolve. I used plain lard soap.


That's good to know thank you.


----------

